# Embryo adoption / donor



## mis_max (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi girls

Does anyone know anything about this in Northern Ireland?

Both DH and I have pretty much insurmountable issues and so have never persued treatment beyond the initial investigations. We chose adoption instead and now nearly 3 years on we are fully approved and waiting but it looks like another 3 years of a wait from here at least.

I ventured onto the treatment boards again, wondering if by some miracle there was something new since we decided to give up. No new breakthroughs but I did read about people "adopting" embryos.

I am particularly interested in people donating their spare embryos after they have completed their families rather than the kind which seems to be known as double donor where embryos are created specifically for you.

We have long since let go of the idea of genetic attachment to our future child and we have been assessed and tested as to our suitablitity as parents in every possible way during the adoption process and have a 20+ page report to prove it!! I just wondered if anyone had any info on this or whether your clinic has asked if you would do this- particularly in northern Ireland as we are close to the border and I'm pretty sure it doesn't exist in the south

Thanks!


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

i'm pretty sure its not currently possible in the North either. Sorry. I've only heard about it in america or in europe possibly? It does sound like a great idea. I could be wrong and it might be available somewhere in england?


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Mis-max I know this is not what you were asking but my DH also has azoospermia.  We were basically told sperm donor, adopt or neither of these.  But we went privately to a consultant urologist (Mr Young, Lisburn).  This was following a sperm sample which showed zero sperm!!!!

After investigative surgery Mr Young found sperm in a biopsy and thus we are suitable for ICSI....it is just a thought but if you wanted his contact details I could get them for you.

SB


----------



## mis_max (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi SUnbeam

Thanks for the suggestion - DH had blood tests which indicated there was not likely to be sperm present and although there is a tiny chance he is reluctant to have surgery - well no actually he refuses! On top of this we were told with my severe pcos that the chances of OHSS with IVF / ICSI would be a big risk for me then there is the extra risk of miscarriage with PCOS!! We decided that all those together were too much to deal with! But when I saw the posts about embryo adoption it seemed it might be an answer to at least the first 2 hurdles and maybe if I tried enough times I would be able to hold onto one or two!

I've done a bit of reading and it is definaely avaialble in mainland UK although not advertised so you have to dig through a site to find out if a clinic does it and then email them.


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi mis_max,
Just wanted to reiterate what Loopy said - embryo donation is available at Reprofit in Czech Rep its easy to get to very cheap and has a great success rate for all forms of tx. I went there in Oct for Donor egg and got pg first time. I was dreading all the travel etc... but its very straightforward and has the advantage of being cheaper for tx and cheap when you are there. Have a look at the Czech boards.

Lesley xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Mi-Max I hope you have success.....that looks like a good option of Leslies!!!!!!!

Goodluck SB


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, I'm not sure if they've done this at the RVH yet but a colleague who's had IVF there told me that when she got her letter recently to say 'what do you want to do with your spare embryos - have them destroyed, have treatment etc' for the FIRST time it had added 'do you wish to have them adopted'. So it looks like they are potentially hoping to do some of this treatment if people _do_ wish to donate. I asked about this too when we had an appointment there and was told that no-one here did it. But perhaps closer to the truth they hadn't been offered the choice!!

All the best

J


----------



## mis_max (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats very interesting! I emailed RVH directly to ask about a week ago but surprise surprise no reply! I wonder how I would get on a list in case anyone does choose to donate?


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, well the lady in charge of the egg donation is Helen Burdett at the Royal. Her number is 90635863. She's a bit brusque and will prob quote you the number of bazzillions of people wanting donation blah blah (I always feel like she's trying to put me off) but she might be able to tell you of other hospitals who perhaps do more of this. When we spoke to Dr Williamson the other week she gave the impression that most types of donation had been done there and they seem open to considering lots of different options. You just have to get past Helen but try not to let her put you off!! I think the fact that embryo donation results in a full sibling freaks them out a bit (and the donors) but to me the chance at life is much better than not at all. 

All the very best

J


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Mis max....just wanted to reiterate what Lesley has said...we also went to reprofit and were successful first time with donor egg...nearly 25 weeks pregnant......check out the Czech board......clinic is great and Brno is beautiful.

All the best with what ever you decide upon. 

Sharon x.


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi just wanted to let you know that the royal DO do embryo donation.they dont really have a waiting list,but the embryos are few and far between. I spoke to helen recently and last year they had a few cycles.ring her shes really lovely but REALLY honest,which is really refreshing in the bull shine situation that we normally end up with...best of luck


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Thanks I sent it the other night and it didnt go?   so i thought it was gone and re sent it to what i thought was a prviate message thingy.your a star thanks


----------

